
Every. – Banking for online businesses - tortilla
https://www.everyfinancial.com/
======
jeremyblack
Hey! Thanks for posting. I'm Jeremy, one of the founders. We've been purposely
quiet as we build out the core of the product. You can imagine the effort it
takes to build out a secure and scalable infrastructure for a bank account.
We've got a handful of customers testing the product now and plan to open it
up to a wider beta in the Spring.

